# Visa method?



## Gorbagon (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi

Hope someone has an answer or guidance, we have these friends they grew up and married had kids in SA.

She also has British citizenship, so she went this year april to uk with the kids and hubby needs to follow. what i dont understand is if she is already a citizen why can he not join here immediately, i mean they are married.

They talking about she has to show earnings for 6 months and prove she can look after the family. this doesnt make sense.

Regards
Brad


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

It doesn't work like that. Being a spouse of a UK national doesn't mean instant leave to remain and in order for her to be granted ILR, they have to show proof of settlement in the UK


----------



## Gorbagon (Aug 2, 2016)

What do you mean proof of settlement, she is already a citizen and in the uk only he is a south african and still here.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Here:

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk


----------

